# Channel Catfish Tx. State Record Pending....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Channel Catfish Record ( Fresh Water) is 36.50# caught in 1965. Today I weighed the pending New Record at 47.98# and 41 1/2 " in length caught w/ rod and reel (cut mullet) in Clear Creek next to Walter Hall Park. The angler, Terrance Rentz is from Houston . Congratulations.
TPWD Official Weigh Station, Hitchcock,Tx


----------

